# Need to rent office in Hong Kong



## Maverik (Mar 20, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

I need to open a office in HK.
Someone can advice a location (heard WanChai and Central are good) and a price range? Should be around 60 to 80 square meters.


----------



## EmiliaLopez (Mar 21, 2011)

*Central/Wanchai Office Space*



Maverik said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I need to open a office in HK.
> Someone can advice a location (heard WanChai and Central are good) and a price range? Should be around 60 to 80 square meters.


Hello, prices in Central and Wanchai vary from location, grade of building, amount of space required. How many people are you looking to accommodate in you office? I have been in HK four years and would be happy to help you with your search. feel free to give me a call on my mobile 852 9031 5700.

I look forward to speaking with you.


----------



## EmiliaLopez (Mar 21, 2011)

*Central/Wanchai Office Space*



Maverik said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I need to open a office in HK.
> Someone can advice a location (heard WanChai and Central are good) and a price range? Should be around 60 to 80 square meters.


Hello Maverick, 

Prices in Central and Wanchai vary from location, grade of building, amount of space required. How many people are you looking to accommodate in your office? I have been in HK four years and would be happy to help you with your search. feel free to give me a call on my mobile 852 9031 5700.

I look forward to speaking with you.


----------



## hkforward (Oct 29, 2011)

*Hong Kong Office space rental*

Office space rental

Location: Shatin (Tai Wai), few minutes walking distance from Tai Wai KCR station

Rent Price: HKD14,500.- monthly (rate and management fee inclusive)

(1) 1,500 sq. ft

(2) Furnished

(3) Private office + staff office + conference room

(4) Desk sets + hardwood cabinets + marble floors

Contact: Betty

Tel: (852) 6623 2389


----------

